#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Εξασφάλιση τοιχοποιίας σε εκτός επιπέδου δράσεις

## southstar

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα,

    Αντιμετωπίζω μία ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση όπου συνάδελφος λόγω διαφόρων αλλαγών στη φάση της κατασκευής καταστήματος θα ανεγείρει  τις τοιχοποιίες εξωτερικά του Φ.Ο. Το ύψος αυτών θα είναι περίπου 4,5m. Το ερώτημα είναι αφού θα χτίσει την τοιχοποιία εκτός φέροντος οργανισμού θα δημιουργηθεί μία συνεχής οπτόπλινθοδομή (πάχους 25cm) περίπου 14 μέτρων..

1.Πως λοιπόν θα γίνει εξασφάλιση στις εκτός επιπέδου δράσεις; 
2.Χρειάζεται αρμός διαστολής σε αυτό το μήκος; 
3.Τι γίνεται εδώ με τα διαζώματα;

Οι σκέψεις σας;

Παρακαλώ αν το παρόν βρίσκεται σε λάθος νήμα να τοποθετηθεί στο σωστό.

----------


## Xάρης

Με κάποιον τρόπο πρέπει να συνδεθεί με τον φέροντα οργανισμό από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα υποθέτω.
Η σύνδεση μπορεί να γίνει μέσω οριζόντιων και κατακόρυφων διαζωμάτων που θα είναι προεξοχές των στύλων/δοκών της εν λόγω όψης. Σημασία έχουν και οι αποστάσεις των στύλων της όψης.
Η πυκνότητα των οριζόντιων διαζωμάτων θα έλεγα ότι πρέπει να είναι αυτή που ισχύει σαν να ήταν φέρουσα τοιχοποιία.

----------


## southstar

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση, πράγματι αυτά που αναφέρεις Χάρη ουσιαστικά υπάρχουν και στην                ΕΤΕΠ 03-02-02-00 σε ότι αφορά την πυκνότητα των κατακόρυφων διαζωμάτων τα οποία παράλληλα ρυθμίζουν και το πάχος του τοίχου.
Με τον τρόπο αυτό μπορείς μάλλον να αποφύγεις και τους αρμούς διαστολής, όμως τι γίνεται όταν ουσιαστικά τα κατακόρυφα διαζώματα και για λόγους κατασκευαστικούς είναι δύσκολο να φτιαχτούν; Εκεί τι κάνεις με τους αρμούς διαστολής; (προσωπικά αναζήτησα βιβλιογραφία και βρήκα διάφορα χρήσιμα για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται : http://brick.org.uk/admin/resources/...-brickwork.pdf
http://www.masonrybc.org/document/manual/2.4.2.pdf)
Αν ρίξει κανείς μια ματιά υπάρχουν σχετικές παραπομπές σε κάποια πρότυπα.

----------

Xάρης

----------

